# Concealable gun that will stop a bear?



## thercman

I am really confused about this topic. Most have said a .357 mag is enough. So I thought okay I will get a revolver. But to get the energy I would need a 4" barrel which will make it difficult to conceal. So now am back were I started. An auto conceals well but doesn't have the punch. 9mm way to small (pisses a bear off) .45 not enough velocity to penetrate. That's were I am at. Help!


----------



## Blanco720

smith wesson actually makes a 'safety kit' for outdoorsmen that includes a 500 snubnose, if i recall correctly. its a wheelgun, but being as its bbr is short it should be concealed without much effort. it uses the .50 round which should stop anything short of a bear in a passenger train.

I may be mistaken...

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=11101&storeId=10001&productId=49906&langId=-1&parent_category_rn=15707&isFirearm=Y

this should be what you need:smt1099


----------



## Blanco720

also, .357 does necessarily indicate wheelgun. many autos are chambered in that round. 4" barrels are not that difficult to conceal but may be uncomfortable with many clothing options and for outdoor activities like hiking.

.45 shot from the range you would need to shoot to defend yourself against and imminent bear attack is going to penetrate plenty. .40 has higher velocity with roughly comperable balistics to the .45 if the 9mm isnt going to be enough for you.


----------



## Todd

Are you looking to conceal while hiking/camping only or is this gun going to do double duty for in the woods and on the street?


----------



## Shipwreck

I'd get a RUger Alaskan revolver, if I were U. They make it in 3-4 different calibers. 44 Mag is what I'd get. The others will probably have very stout recoil.


----------



## Teuthis

Why are you trying to conceal your handgun from a bear? What kind of bear? People have killed bears with 44 mag rounds; even .357 magnum rounds. But then someone decided that only a 454 or 500 round will do. 
It seems that insecurity knows no upper limits. 

You might consider disguising a pump action 12 gauge as an umbrella. Surely the bear would not recognize that one until it was too late, and it had a couple of rifled slugs in it.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Blanco720 said:


> also, .357 does necessarily indicate wheelgun. many autos are chambered in that round. 4" barrels are not that difficult to conceal but may be uncomfortable with many clothing options and for outdoor activities like hiking.
> 
> .45 shot from the range you would need to shoot to defend yourself against and imminent bear attack is going to penetrate plenty. .40 has higher velocity with roughly comperable balistics to the .45 if the 9mm isnt going to be enough for you.


There's a good bit of difference between a pistol chambered in 357 Sig and a 357 Mag revolver. The OP did say 357 mag. That indicates one handgun only. The grip on most 357 wheel guns are of a shape width(especially near the but) that would be a little harder to conceal. Not impossible but a little harder.


----------



## TOF

If you are after the Black Bear From Hell 10MM's are available in either Semi Auto or Revolver.

It it's worse than that 12 Guage with slugs is your best bet.


----------



## biotech

Concealed handgun and bear protection I think are two different issues. I don't think you will find many if any pistol that will do both real well. If I am looking for bear protection in the backwoods I want it to be readily available and very easy to sight with. I carried a 6in revolver in Alaska in a open holster. This wouldn't conceal well in most city areas. Then again I wouldn't want to take my compact 40sw for protection in bear country.


----------



## thercman

Hey Guys! 

"Conceal it from the bear" LOL  I am looking for a street carry that can protect me from a bear when I go camping/hiking. I know this is a tough one. So many people with so many different ideas on what will stop a bear. As you guys said "who decided only a 44 will work". Exactly! However being under powered would be a bad idea. 

My wife, hailing from Japan is pretty opposed to guns to begin with. So this purchase is definitely going against her wishes. So one gun for multiple duty it has to be. With that said, Spokane is not a rough town by any means. I am not really to concerned about walking around downtown at 2am with my wife. But lately I have just had this strong gut feeling telling me I should have a gun around. Can anyone relate to that?

Maybe being able to conceal shouldn't be that much of a concern. I don't know. If you are carrying concealed and the gun becomes partially visible is that bad? Can they get you for intimidation or something?


----------



## thercman

This is an interesting read... 
http://www.chuckhawks.com/protection_field.htm


----------



## Old Padawan

A .357 is an adequate caliber for most black bear and a lot of brown. It starts getting mild when you get to larger bears. How serious are you at carrying? Go with a 2" Ruger SP101 if you will carry often Or a 4" GP 100 if occasional. Both are concealable, the smaller one is a bit easier to conceal. 
Buy some 180 FP CoreBons for the bears and some standard 125-158 hollow points for the "social" carry.

Get some training in defensive shooting.

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showpage?saleitemid=471105&utm_source=froogle&utm_medium=free&utm_campaign=10611


----------



## Ptarmigan

I looked around a little on the web this morning to see what is currently offered that I think would work for you. I have up with the Ruger GP-100 3" barrel .357 Magnum revolver. With a good 158 grain JHP round you should be able to fight off just about anything, and with a good holster it should not be too hard to conceal.

If you want adjustable sights (I personally prefer fixed sights on a carry gun), Smith & Wesson makes both a 2.5 and 3 inch model of the 686.

If you can only own one gun, a .357 Magnum revolver is a great choice anyway. You can shoot .38 Special rounds on the range and get some +P rounds for home defense. Then load it up with .357 Magnum rounds for the woods.

I really do not see a downside to this choice for you.

Good luck.


----------



## Black Metal

TOF said:


> If you are after the Black Bear From Hell 10MM's are available in either Semi Auto or Revolver.
> 
> It it's worse than that 12 Gauge with slugs is your best bet.


Glock 29 subcompact 10mm loaded with either hot hand loads or buffalo bore will handle a Black Bear. Any animal bigger than that I'd want a rifle


----------



## thercman

After more reading.... Holy cow! You wouldn't believe how many have posted this question on the net. So I was checking on an Alaskan forum (bears galore up there) and what was mentioned was that a .44 was a good choice with a .357mag as the bear (pun intended) minimum using a hardcast 200 grain round. So after more consideration about my needs I have decided that I probably won't carry around town that often since it is relatively safe here. Which means home protection/hiking protection occasional carry. So I think you guys hit the nail on the head. A 357 revolver in 4" is probably best. So the Ruger GP100 blued I like as well as the S&W 686. If I decide on a .44, which I doubt it will probably be the S&W 629 as it is similar in length and weight to the 686..... Thanks all! I appreciate everyone's advice!

Edit: Yeah I read a good article about 10mm.... Nice round with great ballistics. However I have fired Glocks and my hand is to small for the grips. Not really comfortable for me to shoot. To bad too because I like them. XD's would be my choice if I was to get a pistol.


----------



## buck32

Pics and range report are in order when you make that purchase.

Have fun and teach your wife to shoot the .38's Maybe that will help sway her mind.


----------



## thercman

You got it! 

I was able to shoot a S&W .357 about 2 years ago. I believe it was the 686 in 4" maybe 6" I don't remember. What I do remember is that I was far more accurate than with the .45 Glock I was shooting the same day. 

Off to Cabela's I go......


----------



## Blanco720

DevilsJohnson said:


> There's a good bit of difference between a pistol chambered in 357 Sig and a 357 Mag revolver. The OP did say 357 mag. That indicates one handgun only. The grip on most 357 wheel guns are of a shape width(especially near the but) that would be a little harder to conceal. Not impossible but a little harder.


you are absolutely correct, i missed the mag when i first read it. i stand corrected.


----------



## gmaske

biotech said:


> Concealed handgun and bear protection I think are two different issues. I don't think you will find many if any pistol that will do both real well. If I am looking for bear protection in the backwoods I want it to be readily available and very easy to sight with. I carried a 6in revolver in Alaska in a open holster. This wouldn't conceal well in most city areas. Then again I wouldn't want to take my compact 40sw for protection in bear country.


I think bioteh is on to something here......I think you need two pistols. You are running in to compromises that aren't going to serve you in either situation. One hammer does not do all things when it comes to carpentry and it's the same with guns. Get yourself a city gun and a country gun and live longer! :smt033 Dealing with an angry bear is about equal to dealing with a crazed PCP jacked idiot. They both keep coming till they run outa blood. A bear needs big deep holes in the right place to stop them.


----------



## thercman

You make a very good point. I can't argue it at all. So the .44 is still on the short list.  These are what I am considering not it any particular order. Any other suggestions?

Ruger .357 GP100® GP-141 - 4", 6 shot
S&W .357 Mag Model 686 Plus Revolver - 4", 7-Shot
S&W .357 Mag Model 327PD - 4", 8 Shot
S&W .44 Mag Model 329PD - HIVIZ®, 6 shot
S&W .44 Mag Model 629 - 4"


----------



## Black Metal

Ruger Alaskan in .454 Casull


----------



## thercman

Wow that thing will kick over my head...lol


----------



## knoxrocks222

have u considered the 10mm?


----------



## Black Metal

knoxrocks222 said:


> have u considered the 10mm?


Please read the thread before posting :smt023


----------



## hideit

smith wesson 'safety kit' - 500 magnum snubnose
or get the 460 magnum
or Ruger Alaskan 480 magnum 
or any short barreled 44 magnum

the 460 and the 44 mag are the most usefull because you can shoot 45lc in the 460 and 44 specials in the 44 mag


----------



## knoxrocks222

so just because someone else mentioned the 10mm means i cant???


----------



## JeffWard

I would say that a well placed 357 Mag would be sufficient for HUNTING a bear, where YOU are AMBUSHING the BEAR....

A charging bear, coming for you... with a 357 Mag??? No thanks.

Bear defense with a handgun (almost any handgun shy of maybe a 454 Casull, 460 S&W Mag, or 500 Mag) is downright luck. If I where hiking in an area with dangerous bears, I'd have a 12 gauge.

Hell, human defense with a handgun against a charging PERSON is a low-probablility one-shot-stop...

I HAVE been fishing on e the Kenai Peninsula, in Alaska, and we did see Brown Bears (Grizzly). The one I saw up close was a very young bear, and mearly 600-800 lbs... Black Bear in Washington, are a lot smaller, 200-300 lbs??? But if it's a momma bear, and you end up mistakenly between her and her cubs... that 357 Mag won't even slow her down... short of a lucky head shot... IF it doesn't just deflect off her thick skull.

In Alaska, we had a Remington 308 pump over one shoulder the whole time while fishing... as suggested by Alaska Fish and Game...

If it's legal, that's what I'd hike with too...

My informed 2 cents...

JeffWard


----------



## Black Metal

knoxrocks222 said:


> so just because someone else mentioned the 10mm means i cant???


He said that he looked at the 10mm in a post before you posted. Not trying to be rude.


----------



## thercman

Thanks! Yeah that seems to be the general consensous. It seems in this case there really isn't a one gun fits all senario. I must say that I was really hoping it would work out that way though. So the way this will probably end up is with me getting an S&W .357 with a 4" barrel. For personal protection it will have plenty of power it will be reliable, the wife will ba able to use it with out worring about a safety etc. Also as a very last resort for black bear. I know it is a stretch but at least the 4" barrel will add some penetration. So that is where I am at now. I just came back from the range and the S&W 686 is a really nice fit. I will be going back to shoot it this weekend......


----------



## JeffWard

There is no perfect gun, but for an all-around choice, the S&W 686 is a good call...

You'll be able to hand it down to your grandchildren's grandchildren...

Jeff


----------



## Rugerdoug

For compactness I carry either my Ruger GP100 3" barrel .357 or a Ruger .44 mag Alaskan. The Alaskan is available in 454 Casull or 44 mag, the 480 model has been discontinued. I do not hunt and for me a shorter barrel revolver fit the bill. My other hiking woods gun is a Superblackhawk 4 5/8" SS revolver.


----------



## Bob Wright

A concealable handgun guaranteed to stop a bear?

1.

2.

3.

4.

5.

Bob Wright


----------



## thercman

Hey Bob!

LOL! Yeah that seems to be it. I was reading a story online about a guy hunting bear in Alaska with a .500. Seems it took quite a few rounds to kill it. The first few didn't even seem to phase it a bit. That puts a little icing on the cake hugh......


----------



## Todd

Yeah, I'm thinking there are no handguns out there _guaranteed to kill_ a bear, but all are _guaranteed to piss him off_.


----------



## literaltrance

I think a 10mm is the way to go. If you can conceal a fullsize pistol, go for the Glock 20. If you need something smaller [but can still withstand hot 10mm loads] it might be worth your while to find a discontinued Smith and Wesson 10xx series handgun. I own a 1076 and it is a TANK!  The hot 10mm loads are slightly better than 45ACP +P loads, and generally are rated somewhere between the 357mag and the 44mag. I've been told it's roughly equivalent to a ".41 magnum" but I am not too keen on its effectiveness on bear. At any rate, if you're looking for a round to double as a bear stopper AND as personal defense, I really believe 10mm is the best way to do it.

I read somewhere that the heart beats only 7 times a minute in a large bear, so you can forget killing a bear [quickly] via blood loss. I'm guessing you need a heart shot or a head shot, forgive the internet slang.

[Edit]: some stuff I found as I think the subject is intriguing:

http://www.chuckhawks.com/protection_field.htm

I do like the fact Chuck also recommended the Glock 20 as an autoloader solution to a bear problem, although he goes on to say a 44mag revolver (or bigger) would be a much better choice. He's right.
http://www.guitarsalon.biz/10mm/10mmhunt.htm

Two shots to the head of a 500lb brown bear from a Glock 20 killed it. He's very lucky the bear stopped though.


----------



## thercman

Thanks! I have actually read the first one before..... Interesting stuff. If I where to get a 10mm it would be the S&W 610. It can also shoot .40. I am not sure if my wife could handle the kick. She has to hold the weapon with one hand so the gun can't be a monster. With a .357 I can use a 38 special round.... Which will kick harder the 38 or a .40?


----------



## Black Metal

The .40 will have a greater recoil however the .40 in one gun may have less felt recoil than the .38 in another. It sounds to me like you need to buy at least two guns :smt082


----------



## Thek9

As for versatility, 1911 in .45 might serve him well for city and sticks. That or a fragmentation grenade. I personally have no business being near wild bears. I'm more comfortable battling urban guerillas.

T-


----------



## thercman

Drew_Rami_P said:


> The .40 will have a greater recoil however the .40 in one gun may have less felt recoil than the .38 in another. It sounds to me like you need to buy at least two guns :smt082


LOL- I have just convinced the wife to let me have one. I think 2 would be pushing it. She was talking about going to the range tonight but had a drink at dinner so we pushed it back until tomorrow. BIG IF she likes it maybe a second gun could be a possibility. I would like her to have a .38... Maybe the Pink Lady. Its her favorite color and since I am planning to reload I won't need extra tools etc.....

The 1911 is a nice gun..... However it's not user friendly. If he wife wanted to use it for home defense one round would always need to be in the chamber, if it jammed or misfired she would be unable to clear it. That would be a major problem in a life and death situation......


----------



## niadhf

i'm going to take a different (and not practical) approach to the "concealable for bear." question. Try a New England Firearms Handi-Rifle in 45-70. stuff it down one pant leg and limp. Not quick into action, but...... Or the Buffalo Bore 6 gun in 45-70? 

Maybe not realistic, but a fun answer.

I say forget the bear, but remember the .357


----------



## thercman

:smt082 Nice! lol

I am pretty much set on the .357.... For the bear issue... Avoidance first then pepper spray then the revolver. Hopefully it will never happen... Someone mentioned a .44 and use the Cor-Bon Glaser Safety Slug for home defense. Good idea! However I don't want to shoot that regularly at the range even with specials in it...lol


----------



## niadhf

it sounded like you were headed for a .357. just awarning though, if any one sees me limping along, i ain't gonna try and draw, just drop and point the leg lol.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

niadhf said:


> i ain't gonna try and draw, just drop and point the leg lol.


:anim_lol::draw::rock::anim_lol::smt023


----------



## oak1971

Smith and Wesson makes a snubie 500 mag. If it doesn't break your wrist that bear is toast.


----------



## clanger

*Leave the .357 at home....*

Wanting to 'Stop a Bear' usually means it's on you and has the element of suprise.

That means the fuzz-ball has already sized you up and his intent is clear. Have fun with that.

So- after soiling yourself, shot placement comes next. As with anything, shot placement counts. No matter what you use. If you get lucky and get one off, under duress, prey it's in the right spot.

The Alaskan in Dick Casull's .454 immediately comes to mind. But unless you are a bear yourself, getting two off will be a challange, before you are lunch.

Try one and see.

I prefer the .480 or .44mag Alaskan with a bronze slug (ala Grizzly Punch). You can get two, well placed, off faster than one .454, at least I can. House it in a Sourdough Pancake by Simply Rugged. Get some SL's too. I prefer the .44mag also in that indoor ranges here wont allow anything more. Some do, mine dont'. Practice is more important than raw blam. IMHO.

In either case, you are going to need to practice. *A lot*. Otherwise, it's a paperweight. Again- we are talking defense. Ya need to be fast and good.

My .44mag first outing out, just having fun and getting to know it. Most fun ever shooting a handgun. I adore this lil hunny. And for a 2.5" bbl? It is dead-nuts on from a sandbag at 25y. Rip off 6 quick-like and everyone knows it. This is, hands down, my favorite piece. Thank you, Bill Ruger, very much. This thing is the bees-knees.


----------



## truman565

I have little hunting experience and even less dealing with bears so take this comment with a large grain of salt. Maybe you should also consider Bear Mace as an option. I don't know your habits but unless you are a serious mountain man I can't imagine you would be in the woods enough to warrant trying to go double duty on a handgun. Being a smaller guy and living in the humid south I don't think I could comfortably conceal a gun capable of such feats as you are describing. Not to mention that if you shot someone with a .44 mag you might want to check that there is nothing behind them for a mile or so unless you want to chance taking out more than one person:mrgreen:. I can't remember which issue but Field and Stream Magazine had a really good article on bear defense while in the woods. It talked about the pros and cons of carrying a gun or carrying bear mace. They made a pretty good argument for mace and used some good statistics to back it up. Try http://www.udap.com/faq.htm , http://www.fieldandstream.com/photo...-seven-more-tales-near-death-experience-outdo , http://www.outdoorlife.com/articles/hunting/2007/09/bear-attacks . These all seem to be good articles. Try Google searches for bear attacks and I am sure you will find a ton of info. I personally think any bear round would be overkill for use on a human and any human defense round would be underkill for a bear. Stay safe and happy camping.


----------



## Torkwrench

Well the .354 in a 4" barrell will stop a bear but not very concealable. And to be honest with you, I'm not going to attempt to shoot a bear with a .357 snub nose! Forget that, the bear don't need to be that close to me before I can get an accurate shot off.

I prefer the Glock 20 10mm. It's very concealable and they do offer it in a sub-compact, the 36 I think. But a 10mm round will down damn near anything in it's path.


----------



## Torkwrench

thercman said:


> :smt082 Nice! lol
> 
> I am pretty much set on the .357.... For the bear issue... Avoidance first then pepper spray then the revolver. Hopefully it will never happen... Someone mentioned a .44 and use the Cor-Bon Glaser Safety Slug for home defense. Good idea! However I don't want to shoot that regularly at the range even with specials in it...lol


You can pepper spray awild bear all you want. I'll be waaayyyy over here saying "oh man that bear is pissed"

After you piss it off with the pepper spray I'll strike it with the 10mm


----------

